# Igor!  The monster Lives!



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## HamishR (Jun 1, 2020)

Ha!  Oh the humanity!


----------



## cooder (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm glad it's contained even though visible... 
Brilliant!


----------



## Barry (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks great probably even better in low light


----------



## music6000 (Jun 2, 2020)

Cool Lokking Build Chuck!
How's that Tone control wired?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice one Chuck!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 2, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Cool Lokking Build Chuck!
> How's that Tone control wired?



Pretty much like the schematic.  TONE pin 1 to VOLUME pin 3, TONE pin 2 to the pin 2 pad on the board (the purple wire).  I didn't bother connecting TONE pins 2 & 3 together.


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 2, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 2, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 2, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks great probably even better in low light



It does!  Unfortunately, it doesn't photograph very well in low light.  I took those pix outdoors in partial shade on an overcast day.


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 2, 2020)

Very awesome!!!!


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 2, 2020)

Great looking beast even the wires to the 3PDT look like claws!


----------



## Gorn (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks awesome , any sound samples?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 3, 2020)

Not yet, I need to record something because this beast sounds awesome.


----------



## cooder (Jun 3, 2020)

Did you build it pretty much to schematic components or modded it? I see a differnt transistor there for a start, anything else you changed?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 3, 2020)

I changed 2/3 of the parts.  Same basic circuit, but lotta component values changed and I used four different transistor types.  Check out my post in the Mods forum.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 3, 2020)

Great job man!  I think the internal bracing in the box adds to the impact.  Also nice idea to put the sturdy washers on each side of the plastic for the footswitch to reinforce that stress point.  Even the clear silicone dot "feet" work very well for the build.


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (Jun 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> View attachment 4699
> 
> View attachment 4700
> 
> ...


That looks great! ??


----------

